# ⎝⎝►⎝ ⎠►⎠⎠ FS: Aquarium equipment sale few left ( price reduce )



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*⎝⎝►⎝ ⎠►⎠⎠ FS: Aquarium equipment sale few left ( price reduce )*

*
As the title said! Aquarium Equipment Sale *

*1) Theo Hdor Heater 300W $ 20 - Sold
2) Pet-Centra Heater 75W $ 10 - Sold
3)Jager Heater 50 W $10 - sold
4) HDRO Mini Heater 15W $ 15 - Sold
5) Aqukon filter ( include 1 New replacement Filter
Cartridge ) $ 12 Still Available 
6) 1 Large Snail Shell ( real ,it can rise PH,or small fish hide) $ 5 Still Available 
7) GLO Life-GLO White Clour 15 W used only 1 month! $ 6 Still Available 
8) Aquarium Fish Feeder $ 12 Still Available 
9) 10 GAL Fish Tank ( Light Hood 2 light blub) include . Size 20" x 10" x 12" $ 25 - Sold
10) 36" GLO - POWER GLOD light Blub T8 used only 1week $ 13 Still Available 
11) Heater Holder 12" $ 8 Still Available 
12) 2 ZOO MED's Turtle Dock 8" $ 5 Ea * *only 1 left *! *Still Available*

**  Sorry,the Price is Firm , all still good condition !! thks! **

***** ALL Aquarium Equipment work still very good! need sale because i just got another bigger tank, so need clear out !!! *****

1)










2)










3)










4)










5)










6)


















7)










8)










*Move to Next Page!!*


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

8)










9)










10)


















11)










12)










Thks for Reading!! give me a Offer!! Have a Good Day!!


----------



## Jackc (Aug 6, 2010)

what is the size of 10 gallon fish tank ?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

bump.. ~~~
heater holder on hold!!


----------



## tomaslue (Aug 4, 2010)

interesting the aquarium feeder! 
sent~


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

tomaslue said:


> interesting the aquarium feeder!
> sent~


pm sent 
happy labor day!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Free Bump ~~~~~~~~~


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

price drop!!!!
free bump~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Free bump!!!!!!!price drop ......
i am looking nice Driftwood size better is over 18 " long piece .. i can trade it , thks


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

10 W heater on hold,
Free bump !!!!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

10 w heater -* sold*!
300 W heater - pending


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

300 W heater - sold!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

Free Bump!! give me an offer!!!!!!!!
Mini Heater - sold 
10 g tank - Sold 
1 turtle Dock - sold


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

still have some Aquarium equipment sale !!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

free hump! only few more left~~~~~~~~```


----------

